# Urban Postcard Exchange Summer 2013



## killer b (Jul 11, 2013)

back by popular demand for 2013, the urban postcard exchange, as detailed here, here and here. rules below!


PM me your address (name optional, i'll give you an appropriate name if you don't want to)
paint a postcard (or apply whatever artistic method to it you like, we aren't fussy)
receive an address of a random urbanite from me
send your postcard
receive a lovely postcard from someone else
post a pic of it here.
ok? it's ace, honest.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thursday evening bump.


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2013)

I want in on this, dont let me be tardy with doing one though


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2013)

Link placed at the end of the two previous rounds, just in case.

Edited to add:  In.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2013)

In!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll have a go again, will pm you.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

I enjoyed doing this th time that it went well, and felt like I'd let people down when the Post Office lost my effort in the 2nd round. I was quite proud of that one, too. 

Will give it a go again this time if that is ok.


----------



## killer b (Jul 12, 2013)

Of course, hopefully it'll work out this time. 

 I'd ask people to try not to be too concerned about whether you recieve a card, or whether yours gets there: between flakes and the postal system, its amazing any get through at all.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> <snip> the Post Office lost my effort in the 2nd round. I was quite proud of that one, too. <snip>


 
One of my best ones went missing too, Onket.  Maybe take a picture before you send it this time, just in case it doesn't arrive?


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> One of my best ones went missing too, Onket. Maybe take a picture before you send it this time, just in case it doesn't arrive?


 
I did. And I posted it. I don't think anyone liked it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> Of course, hopefully it'll work out this time.
> 
> I'd ask people to try not to be too concerned about whether you recieve a card, or whether yours gets there: between flakes and the postal system, its amazing any get through at all.


 
I'll not make it look like it'd been ripped apart by a machine in the sorting office this time. Maybe that's the key.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Edie (Jul 12, 2013)

In. Unless I complicate stuff too much by never giving out my address?


----------



## killer b (Jul 12, 2013)

Nah, thats fine, I can provide a forwarding service for anyone who isnt keen on their address being given out to a random internutter x


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2013)

In.


----------



## albionism (Jul 14, 2013)

In


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in but will probably be mega-late as usual  life is in a bit of an upheaval


----------



## Greebo (Jul 14, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> <snip>life is in a bit of an upheaval


 
Understatement of the year.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 14, 2013)

me too please


----------



## red rose (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm very much in


----------



## clicker (Jul 14, 2013)

pm sent ...i think, can never remember if that's what's called 'starting a conversation'


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 15, 2013)

in


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2013)

s'pose i should set some kind of closing date. should we say friday?


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2013)

(for names to be in, not postcards to be sent, obviously)


----------



## 8115 (Jul 19, 2013)

Friday sounds good to me.

Also, bump


----------



## albionism (Jul 20, 2013)

When will i receive a name and address to send the postcard to?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2013)

Have I missed the closing date? I'm glad you've done this - have been meaning to give you a nudge


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2013)

Realistically im not going to do anything with this til Monday, so I'll extend the deadline til then. 

Albionism: Monday evening.


----------



## albionism (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2013)

Oooops I forgot! Will PM address now


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 23, 2013)

i have a postcard with nobody's name on it here :nudge:


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2013)

Tonight loves. Any latecomers, get your address to me by 10pm xx


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

cheers for the nudges!


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm joining. Is that ok even if I live abroad?


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2013)

of course, there's already some furriners onboard.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2013)

Great, now just have to work out what my address actually is


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2013)

well i thought this was going to be a quiet one, but we have 18 participants. 

expect pms shortly x


----------



## wiskey (Jul 23, 2013)

missed the deadline and you have a nice even number so I'll wait till next time


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2013)

actually, it was 19. 

ok, everyone should have a pm now - let me know if i've somehow missed you. also, if you've got someone you've had in the past and want someone different, pm me and i'll arrange a swap. 

wiskey - can fit you in if you fancy? pm and i'll sort it out if you want.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2013)

oh, also, if i've just given you an address, i suppose you should just make up a name for it to be going to. 'the legal occupier' sounds a bit formal for a handpainted postcard.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 24, 2013)

All done - thanks for organising again 

Will rustle up something amazing*!


*maybe, it might just be great not amazing


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

20 then. 

y'all better do it this time.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

killer b said:


> a handpainted postcard.



 indeed. I doubt mine will be painted,  or a postcard.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it a straight swap or is it all mixed up?


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

all mixed up.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 24, 2013)

AND when is the deadline?


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2013)

miss direct said:


> AND when is the deadline?


 NOW!


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2013)

....or maybe sometime later?


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

shit, we need a deadline don't we? 

erm. say second friday in August (9th)?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 24, 2013)

ok. I'm using an envelope, don't think it will make it all the way without one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2013)

On the case


----------



## Greebo (Jul 24, 2013)

miss direct said:


> ok. I'm using an envelope, don't think it will make it all the way without one.


 
Fair enough, given the way that postcards are deprioritised outside of the UK.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't want to have to resort to using an envelope but after the last one I did went missing, I am considering it.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

getting my best green crayon out


----------



## miss direct (Jul 24, 2013)

This is keeping me occupied today, thank you for giving me something creative to do


----------



## miss direct (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, mine's just about done. Took me most of the afternoon, on and off!


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2013)

21 then. Any other slackers?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 24, 2013)

I just need inspiration now. 

Might nick a prit stick from work and go for a bit of collage action.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no idea what I am going to do.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

i am going to do some serious looking through a certain someone's posts to work out what will delight my recipient - i *really* want to make them smile


----------



## Callie (Jul 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have no idea what I am going to do.


 I had a couple of practice goes last night  Im crap at arty stuff  but its fun trying!


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 25, 2013)

monkey butler is on her way to the post box now


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2013)

Hoping to get mine done tomorrow. .......


----------



## trashpony (Jul 26, 2013)

killer b said:


> shit, we need a deadline don't we?
> 
> erm. say second friday in August (9th)?


Phew - 2nd Friday in August I can manage. I will try and do something next week if I can


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have no idea what I am going to do.


 
I have an idea, but realised I needed to buy a particular art supply in order to be able to do it (shakes fist at world for delay!  ).


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2013)

Finished!

Hopefully will post tomorrow. I want it to get a local postmark, so don't want to post it in London during the week.


----------



## red rose (Jul 27, 2013)

Look what I found waiting for me when I got home from posting my postcard 



I wonder who it could be from 

It's so intricate and so clever, it's taking all my self control not to deconstruct it and work out how it's done


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 27, 2013)

yay \o/ i was sure it wouldn't make it


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> Look what I found waiting for me when I got home from posting my postcard
> 
> View attachment 37935
> 
> ...


That is awesome. 

I know it's not about competition but I do always feel a bit inadequate when results start getting posted. It makes me wonder whether the two I sent last time were not put on the thread cos the recipient thought they were pants rather than because they weren't received. 

*paranoid post*


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2013)

Finished and sent.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 27, 2013)

Me76 said:


> <snip>I know it's not about competition but I do always feel a bit inadequate when results start getting posted.<snip>


 
I know the feeling.


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh god I forgot we had to be *creative*


----------



## clicker (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god I forgot we had to be *creative*


 
Creative instead of what?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

Received! A beach scene, complete with dune and glinty surf 

THANK YOU <3


----------



## wiskey (Jul 30, 2013)

I know last time envelopes weren't allowed but my really lovely postcard (which is still on display) got postal ink all over it  I guess it adds to the charm


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2013)

My first attempt went somewhat awry :/

Will have something doen by the end of the week though


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the idea for mine now (just hope it works out ok )
Should be done by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 30, 2013)

My card has arrived!

It has a black background with lovely gold stitching in a geometric pattern 
Thank you!

Will take a picture and try and post it from my phone if I can work out how to do it.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> I have the idea for mine now (just hope it works out ok )
> Should be done by the weekend at the latest.


same!


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Received! A beach scene, complete with dune and glinty surf
> 
> THANK YOU <3


picture pls.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

OK, I've finally thought of something AMAZING to do. _Someone _will have to be kind when the execution does not match what is in my head


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

killer b said:


> picture pls.


 

Ah! Later


----------



## Me76 (Jul 30, 2013)

I sort of have an idea for the execution, just need to think of the end product now.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> yay \o/ i was sure it wouldn't make it


 



I knew that one was yours before I had scrolled an inch of it down on the screen  
very cool


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

Pride of place on the mantelpiece. Only very thin special stuff gets up there  







Thanks again, Pritt Stick hero!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 30, 2013)

My 4yo is on holidays this week... I'll have to get his art stuff out and get creative all by myself.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 30, 2013)

9th is too soon


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2013)

how come? 

tbh, it's a fairly arbitary date. just do it a bit later if you need to...


----------



## 8115 (Jul 30, 2013)

Okay.  I need a few weeks of summoning up inspiration.

I will try and do it this weekend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

I need the date to keep me focused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

And I also need a piece of card, scissors, PRITT STICK and that other thing I need  Oh, and a stamp.


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2013)

just forget i said that then stells. it's the 9th for you.


----------



## red rose (Jul 31, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> My card has arrived!
> 
> It has a black background with lovely gold stitching in a geometric pattern
> Thank you!
> ...


Yay 

I was so worried that the gold thread would get caught/broken on the way, I'm so glad it's arrived in one piece


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 31, 2013)

Erm...

Just found a very scruffy postcard in the bottom of my backpack. Addressed to someone in West London, it will be posted tomorrow.

Fuck knows  Long time ago? Sorry!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 31, 2013)

red rose said:


> Yay
> 
> I was so worried that the gold thread would get caught/broken on the way, I'm so glad it's arrived in one piece


 
Yes, it's fine - no damage in the post at all.
Thank you, it's lovely 


Inspired by receiving my postcard, I got to work last night and made mine to send.
Will be posting it today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2013)

¾ of the way through construction!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent! Sixty pence for a stamp!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2013)

All done, perhaps not executed as well as hoped but I'll find a stamp for it and post it tomorrow.


----------



## spirals (Aug 2, 2013)

Butggerit! Missed this


----------



## Me76 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have pritt stick in my bag. 

I am thinking it may have to go in an envelope to protect it though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine was executed 89% as I planned and should drop on Monday


----------



## wiskey (Aug 2, 2013)

Posted


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

5t3Ila said:


> Pride of place on the mantelpiece. Only very thin special stuff gets up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it lost a dune. Doesn't look any the worse for it, though.

Glad you like it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looks like it lost a dune. Doesn't look any the worse for it, though.
> 
> Glad you like it.



Hooray! Thanks buddy  There are two dunes here


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2013)

mine might be a little late as we're away now for a week...  will do it as soon as i get back.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2013)

do it when you're away x


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2013)

killer b said:


> do it when you're away x


will try, but can't take any stuff and i'd wanted to use acrylics.  also, it's the edinburgh fringe, so not much 'downtime'...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 4, 2013)

There'll be some spares sent to killer b this week, for him to send on as he sees fit.


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2013)

Im being rubbish as I have recieved mine but havent got round to doing a pic and mine hasnt gone out yet. I WILL sort both things before Thursday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine should be with the recipient by now  Maybe they have got it but they _hate it? _


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2013)

I have to collect something from the post office and pay £2.10 for underpaid postage


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I have to collect something from the post office and pay £2.10 for underpaid postage


 
It's been a minefield since the new charges, tbf. It's probably slightly bigger than allowed, or something.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's been a minefield since the new charges, tbf. It's probably slightly bigger than allowed, or something.


It wouldn't surprise me. It cost me £3 to send a 4 pack of propeller pencils the other week


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Callie said:


> Im being rubbish as <snip> mine hasnt gone out yet. I WILL sort both things before Thursday


i am the same. except i haven't received one yet


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2013)

None received here either.  Tbf I wasn't expecting a card yet, seeing as sometimes it takes a while to come up with an idea, let alone turn it into something which can be posted.


----------



## albionism (Aug 6, 2013)

Just received this delightful card in the post .
Wish i knew which urb it was from.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2013)

I have inspiration now, but no time to make it til the end of the week. Also, if anyone sent theirs to me I won't know til we get home from holiday.


----------



## albionism (Aug 6, 2013)

Oi, who sent me my one? Please tell!


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2013)

it's up to them to out themselves. maybe they haven't been on the thread lately. you'll just have to wait.


----------



## albionism (Aug 6, 2013)

for sure.


----------



## clicker (Aug 6, 2013)

albionism said:


> Oi, who sent me my one? Please tell!


That'd be me that would.....glad to see it arrived unscathed


----------



## albionism (Aug 7, 2013)

cheers


----------



## red rose (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope no one minds me being a little narcissistic but as there hasn't been a picture of my postcard put up yet I've uploaded the one I took before I posted it (just in case it got lost in transit)


----------



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine should have arrived by now.. I mean the one I sent. I'm away at the moment so won't receive mine till next week.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

red rose said:


> <snip> as there hasn't been a picture of my postcard put up yet I've uploaded the one I took before I posted it (just in case it got lost in transit)
> 
> View attachment 38723


 
It reminds me of the pin and thread pictures popular in the 1970s.  Was that drawn or was it done with thread?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm deliberately not looking at Red Rose's picture in case it's mine and then it spoils the surprise!

I am making mine tonight!!!  Yes I am!!

Although I do then need to buy stamps so it may still take a while for it to get sent


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2013)

I first class posted mine last week!


----------



## red rose (Aug 7, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I'm deliberately not looking at Red Rose's picture in case it's mine and then it spoils the surprise!
> 
> I am making mine tonight!!! Yes I am!!
> 
> Although I do then need to buy stamps so it may still take a while for it to get sent


Mine has already been received by someone, otherwise I'd not have posted a photo of it 

Greebo I put the card onto a piece of foam to poke holes in it with a needle and then threaded gold thread through the holes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Sent! Sixty pence for a stamp!


 

I sent mine last Thursday with a first class stamp so I'm surprised it's not turned up. _Someone _needs to double-check their in-tray


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> I first class posted mine last week!


So did I, and mine was sent at the start of that week.  What's more, it wasn't oversize for the stamp.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 7, 2013)

if anyone's sent to me i've had nothing.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> if anyone's sent to me i've had nothing.


bob, yours is coming via me, and I haven't been home for a few days - will be popping back tonight though, hopefully there'll be something to forward.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> if anyone's sent to me i've had nothing.


 
Unless you've moved, I didn't get you this time.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 7, 2013)

ta kb - ftr wasn't complaining, just in case someone thought i was being mean about their card by not doing a pic


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it has to be accepted that this will never work perfectly and not everyone will get one.  Last round I didn't get one and I sent two that were never posted up.  First round I got one and mine was received.  Swings and roundabouts innit.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Me76 said:


> I think it has to be accepted that this will never work perfectly and not everyone will get one. Last round I didn't get one and I sent two that were never posted up. First round I got one and mine was received. Swings and roundabouts innit.


 
Of course. I know the one I posted last time never arrived and I was gutted about that. My other two have both arrived and been posted up, so pleased with 2 out of 3.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2013)

I got a really lovely one from redrose last time which is still on display 

Mine didn't actually make it to a postbox until Sunday so it will probably arrive soon. I'm away until monday though if one gets sent here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2013)

Fgs I spent hours on mine yours, Me76


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2013)

Post came and nothing yet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Post came and nothing yet.


----------



## albionism (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine might take a while to get to the recipient, as it's coming from Wollongong, NSW.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mine is going in the post this evening.  

I have cheated slightly and it is in an envelope, but I have tried to ensure the envelope will make the recipient smile.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2013)

I've done mine (skin of teeth) and will send tomorrow. Will put a stamp on it NOW so I don't forget


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2013)

i nipped home, and both the postcards i'm escrowing have arrived - but then i left them on the kitchen side when i left. 

going away for the weekend, so i'll have to post monday bob. sorry! xx


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 8, 2013)

no rush kb


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2013)

One arrived for me this morning and here it is.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 9, 2013)

I think mine isn't going to show :-(


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

miss direct said:


> I think mine isn't going to show :-(


 
It might.  I hope you took a picture of it before sending, though.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2013)

yours has arrived in the country miss d - i'll be forwarding it to it's recipient next week.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2013)

(it's great btw.)


----------



## miss direct (Aug 9, 2013)

Ah ha!! Now I know who the mysterious E is


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2013)

Wah wah wah I wanted to join this year.  Completely missed it.

Next time.  Maybe Christmas card?  Someone come find me if I don't pop in?


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2013)

So, today is the deadline right?

Greebo, yours is mine   My bedroom alcove with my plant, jewellery and that, specifically.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

madamv said:


> Wah wah wah I wanted to join this year. Completely missed it.
> 
> Next time. Maybe Christmas card? Someone come find me if I don't pop in?


 
Do a couple of spares and send them in an envelope to killer b?


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2013)

Oooooh.   Could do.  Is there someone without?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2013)

madamv said:


> Oooooh. Could do. Is there someone without?


 
There might be, usually one or two fail to arrive.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2013)

madamv said:


> Oooooh.   Could do.  Is there someone without?


There will be...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 9, 2013)

Just doing mine today. 

My own fault. I always decide to do something ambitious rather than simple.


----------



## madamv (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok. Pm me where I need to send mine to killer b.  I will attempt my first tonight ...

May the lord have mercy on my soul B-)


----------



## clicker (Aug 10, 2013)

I came home to a packed house  ....thank you lovely sender for the crowd, now watching my every move in the kitchen from their lofty vantage point on the fridge door


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 10, 2013)

woah  thread win


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2013)

Have made mine today. Will get in post tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine will be posted Monday...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 11, 2013)

That was me clicker  Glad it got to you ok.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 11, 2013)

Will be posting mine in an envelope tomorrow as I went a bit collagey (after getting printy and painty) in the end. Some people call it "mixed media", I call it "don't know what the fuck I'm doing till I've done it!".


----------



## madamv (Aug 11, 2013)

Mines in an envelope awaiting killer b s instructions.....  Its not big nor clever but it made me grin...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

The card which VP did is now in the post, so are a few spares...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 12, 2013)

I got one!!!! wheeeeeee! 

but sadly realized I am totally camera-less (not even one on my phone) so I'm not sure I will be able to put it up here. sorry. 
It's a really cool collage of beach huts on a hand-colored background 

thank you!


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2013)

WILL post mine tomorrow. FACT! And by that I mean I will send the one I've done and post a pic of the one I got, apologies for lateness!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 13, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> I got one!!!! wheeeeeee!
> 
> but sadly realized I am totally camera-less (not even one on my phone) so I'm not sure I will be able to put it up here. sorry.
> It's a really cool collage of beach huts on a hand-colored background
> ...


 
I think that might be mine - so glad you got it ok, I have an idea that I might not have put enough stamps on it (shame on me - I deal with the post at work so I should know better!)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think mine has arrived 

I got one today though!!  It's Ace thanks


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> WILL post mine tomorrow. FACT! And by that I mean I will send the one I've done and post a pic of the one I got, apologies for lateness!


 
and did you?? hmm??


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2013)

i decided to do something extra to mine, so it will go in the post tomorrow. if you're in west london and waiting for a card, then that could be you!


----------



## Callie (Aug 13, 2013)

wiskey said:


> and did you?? hmm??


the day is not over yet


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> the day is not over yet


 
Sooooooooooo?


----------



## killer b (Aug 14, 2013)

oh, i got one. which is odd, cause i don't think i gave anyone my address, except for passing some on. 

it's lovely anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I don't think mine has arrived
> 
> I got one today though!!  It's Ace thanks


 
Glad you liked it!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Still haven't got mine 5t3IIa and I'm off work for a week after today 

I have spoken to the person who does the post though and asked her to shake out the bags and check very carefully.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent mine today.  I still haven't recieved one.  If you sent one to se26, I fear it may be lost...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Glad you liked it!


I thought it might be from you


----------



## wiskey (Aug 14, 2013)

killer b said:


> oh, i got one. which is odd, cause i don't think i gave anyone my address, except for passing some on.
> 
> it's lovely anyway.


 
Yay it survived the post  Werv and I spent ages on it!!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

While I think of it, this was posted first class to one of you wrong uns but probably hasn't arrived.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 19, 2013)

Received mine a couple of days ago 







Tis now proudly displayed on the mantelpiece.

Yeah, I have a mantelpiece 

Thanks whoever 

Mine went in the post this morning. It was the third attempt. Full disclosure: I "made" the fabric but my other half attached it to the card, cos my attempts looked so shoddy


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 19, 2013)

hiccup said:


> Received mine a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's mine.  all the sevens and fives are snipped from edinburgh fringe festival flyers.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> that's mine. all the sevens and fives are snipped from edinburgh fringe festival flyers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2013)

I sent mine to Me76 and I don't think it ever arrived  Well, I am 99% sure it went to her as she sent me some flip flops (!) in a recycled envelope with the same address as my mystery adressee 

Bugger. I am usually so chuffed and amazed at things getting where they're going


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> I sent mine to Me76 and I don't think it ever arrived  Well, I am 99% sure it went to her as she sent me some flip flops (!) in a recycled envelope with the same address as my mystery adressee
> 
> Bugger. I am usually so chuffed and amazed at things getting where they're going


It might have come while I've been on leave. Will find out on Thursday when I go back. :fingers crossed:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 19, 2013)

Me76 said:


> It might have come while I've been on leave. Will find out on Thursday when I go back. :fingers crossed:


 

The Pritt stick will probably have degraded by then <paperymess>


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2013)

Seems like the collage route was the choice of many this round.


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2013)

No one received mine yet?   sent it a couple of week ago.


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, its turned up, I just haven't sent it on yet.  will do when I get home off my holiday tomorrow.


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2013)

ah, ok thanks


----------



## miss direct (Aug 20, 2013)

If someone has got mine could they let me know please?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 20, 2013)

Didn't Callie say she had got one? and promised pics immic!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 20, 2013)

Callie said:


> WILL post mine tomorrow. FACT! And by that I mean I will send the one I've done and post a pic of the one I got, apologies for lateness!


 
yes ... she did say that very thing!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2013)

miss direct said:


> If someone has got mine could they let me know please?


 
Same here.  Even if they just let killer b know (so as to keep anonymity at their end).


----------



## Callie (Aug 20, 2013)

wiskey said:


> yes ... she did say that very thing!


 stop picking on me, im ill 

tonight, OK? 

bully


----------



## wiskey (Aug 20, 2013)

Callie said:


> stop picking on me, im ill
> 
> tonight, OK?
> 
> bully


 
(((Callie)))

*mwah*


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2013)

hiccup said:


> Mine went in the post this morning. It was the third attempt. Full disclosure: I "made" the fabric but my other half attached it to the card, cos my attempts looked so shoddy


 
I think I received this today.

Fantastic dark/light blue batik-type-effect fabric with nails!

Brilliant, thanks.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## hiccup (Aug 21, 2013)

Onket said:


>


 
I was a bit worried the postman might think it was an x-ray of a bomb or something.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2013)

I sent one to Leeds. Don't think it has arrived. I didn't take a pic of it either


----------



## albionism (Aug 22, 2013)

The one i sent is a print of a digital design of mine..Is that allowed?
My next one will be more "arts and crafts"


----------



## albionism (Aug 22, 2013)

Onket said:


>


 
like that a lot


----------



## wiskey (Aug 22, 2013)

albionism said:


> like that a lot


Me too, very much! 

How is it done?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2013)

wiskey said:


> <snip>How is it done?


 
I was just going to ask that.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Me too, very much!
> 
> How is it done?


 
I used some light sensitive fabric that I got given ages ago and had never used for anything. You just put *stuff* on top of the fabric, leave it out in the sun for 10-15 minutes, then rinse it under water to fix the image.

Similar to this: http://www.blueprintsonfabric.com/ I think mine came from the Science Museum shop. You can buy the dye separately too.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2013)

This looks cool: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumi/print-on-fabric-using-sunlight-the-lumi-process


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

albionism said:


> The one i sent is a print of a digital design of mine..Is that allowed?
> My next one will be more "arts and crafts"


 
Of course it's allowed! You don't have to be 'arts & crafts' at all. Do what you want.


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, ive been really shit. I am back off holiday now though, so miss direct and albions cards will be on their way to their final recipients shortly. And mine.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 22, 2013)

hiccup said:


> This looks cool: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumi/print-on-fabric-using-sunlight-the-lumi-process


 
In production http://lumi.co/ and you can buy it various UK places.

If I had some money I might have a go as it looks like fun.


----------



## albionism (Aug 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Of course it's allowed! You don't have to be 'arts & crafts' at all. Do what you want.


 
I just feel i cheated a bit, when i see all these lovingly constructed cards with stuff stuck on them and sticking out of them.
My card is something i originally designed for a t-shirt.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

albionism said:


> I just feel i cheated a bit, when i see all these lovingly constructed cards with stuff stuck on them and sticking out of them.
> My card is something i originally designed for a t-shirt.


 
Was it not lovingly designed?


----------



## albionism (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, it was


----------



## miss direct (Aug 22, 2013)

I got mine  Hurray  So nice to get anything in the post other than a bill! I'll post a photo later.


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 28, 2013)

i just recieved an _awesome_ postcard. cake for brains 







cheers albionism


----------



## albionism (Aug 28, 2013)

Glad it arrived, glad you like it


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2013)

i think this is missdirect's? i passed it onto edie last night, she said it was beautiful.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm glad it arrived


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2013)

Still no card here...


----------



## madamv (Aug 31, 2013)

Mine was shit compared to those on here.  Must be why no-one has received it.....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 31, 2013)

madamv said:


> Mine was shit compared to those on here. Must be why no-one has received it.....


 
Nobody admitted to getting mine either.  

And VP still hasn't received a card.


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2013)

erm yeah. VP should have one early next week.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

hands up who's not got one btw. reckon i might be able to sort something out...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2013)

killer b said:


> hands up who's not got one btw. reckon i might be able to sort something out...


me!


----------



## madamv (Sep 4, 2013)

Me.....   But I was rather later.... Did you get mine killer b?


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not going to mention Callie ...she'll beat me up!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2013)

I sent one to Leeds, that is all I know. Not received one either...weirdness.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 4, 2013)

Can we do a Christmas one too


----------



## trashpony (Sep 4, 2013)

I've not had one either


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

miss direct said:


> Can we do a Christmas one too


sure. i'll start the thread for that in a few weeks, gives people plenty of time...


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2013)

There's somebody in Croydon who didn't get one either.

And VP still hasn't had a card.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

yes, i know. it's been delayed.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2013)

madamv said:


> Me.....   But I was rather later.... Did you get mine killer b?


ah, i think i have done - it's going to be sent on shortly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> sure. i'll start the thread for that in a few weeks, gives people plenty of time...



Surely we can fit another normal one in before the Christmas special?!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2013)

we could, but personally i felt people were a bit fatigued by having them on top of each other so quickly last year. happy to get another in before xmas if thats what people want though?


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm happy to go with what people say, rather than enforcing another go before Christmas.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm going to have a baby, I can't fit anything else in between now and xmas but if you do one I'll just sit it out.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> we could, but personally i felt people were a bit fatigued by having them on top of each other so quickly last year. happy to get another in before xmas if thats what people want though?



I think you're right about the fatigue thing, but then people don;t have to take part do they??

I didn't get one, but I know mine was made   I like to think it was so amazing it is now on an unscrupulous postie's wall somewhere.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2013)

i've got some extras here, will be sending them out today to everyone who hasn't had one yet (assuming the people who haven't had one doesn't outnumber the extras...)


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'm going to have a baby, I can't fit anything else in between now and xmas but if you do one I'll just sit it out.



Congratulations!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> hands up who's not got one btw. reckon i might be able to sort something out...



Me.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2013)

yours is in hand VP. it keeps getting delayed, sorry.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

killer b said:


> yours is in hand VP. it keeps getting delayed, sorry.



Hopefully it's something created around the words Visible and Pant.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2013)

Received! I've had two now 







Thanks v much


----------



## trashpony (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had one at last! I will post a pic (when I find my phone)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 17, 2013)

So much for 1st class post if killer b mailed them on the 5th  But there's no post mark so I can reuse the stamp  Me76 PM me your home address and I'll send you another one


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2013)

Shocking. No wonder they're selling the royal mail off.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 17, 2013)

I also recieved one today.  It's gorgeous.  It's a conceptual piece about fate.   I will sort a photo soon.  Thank you!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 17, 2013)

I got (another) one today - with a rat on it ... pic tomorrow


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2013)

I got a nice bit of abstract expressionism through the post today.  I've decided to call it "Man with horse's head and penis gets his groove on on the dancefloor".  Mostly because if you cross your eyes it looks a bit like a person with a horse's head and a massive pecker is having a boogie.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2013)

So it does. 

Confession time vp: I've had a total creative block this last month or so, so I thought I'd test out the 'my 3 year old could do that' hypothesis.

Erm yeah. So I got my 3 year old to do it.  I think its quite pretty though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> So it does.
> 
> Confession time vp: I've had a total creative block this last month or so, so I thought I'd test out the 'my 3 year old could do that' hypothesis.
> 
> Erm yeah. So I got my 3 year old to do it.  I think its quite pretty though.



You can honestly tell your 3 year old that I really like it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2013)

I will do. He'll be pleased.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 18, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> So much for 1st class post if killer b mailed them on the 5th  But there's no post mark so I can reuse the stamp  Me76 PM me your home address and I'll send you another one


That's very sweet!!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Received! I've had two now <snip>Thanks v much


That silvery one was one of the spares I did 


spanglechick said:


> I also recieved one today.  It's gorgeous.  It's a conceptual piece about fate.   I will sort a photo soon.  Thank you!


I think yours was another of my spares (if it's got slips from the middle of fortune cookies stuck on it) - the one which somebody should have received but didn't was similar but not quite the same.  Glad you liked it.


wiskey said:


> I got (another) one today - with a rat on it ... pic tomorrow


If the rat was in a trenchcoat and hat, also mine.  It's a relief to hear that some of them arrived anyway.


----------



## madamv (Sep 18, 2013)

No one got mine then and I got no ones.


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2013)

madamv! for some reason i couldn't find the message with your address on when i was sending out the spares. pm me again, i'll sort it out.


----------



## madamv (Sep 18, 2013)

That's ok don't worry.  I'm more sad that no one has mine.  Was it really awful? So awful that on receipt you immediately roached it....


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2013)

madamv said:


> That's ok don't worry.  I'm more sad that no one has mine.  Was it really awful? So awful that on receipt you immediately roached it....


I prefer to believe that the ones which didn't make it were liked so much by a rogue postie that they were pocketed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think the one I sent to Leeds ever arrived 


I have now received one from the south lakes 



What is great about this is the texture...I have stroked it a bit I admit  it's err really sensual to touch. Seriously good job given the chocolately theme, thank you


----------



## Greebo (Sep 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> <snip>What is great about this is the texture...I have stroked it a bit I admit  it's err really sensual touch.<snip>


Glad you liked it, that was one of my spares.  

The textured background was achieved by crumpling and opening a sheet of tissue paper a few times.  To avoid flattening it out too much, I used extra strong pritt on a card, flipped it onto the paper, then put a heavy book on it.

The chocolates were cut off a box, PVAed on, then outlined with a gel pen once the glue had dried.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you Greebo!


----------



## miss direct (Nov 25, 2013)

Just realised that I hadn't ever posted a picture of the one I received. Here it is. I like it a lot and have it on display on my book shelf so thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2013)

Glad you like it miss direct

Bit of a rush job


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Glad you like it miss direct
> 
> Bit of a rush job


I *thought* that was your view!


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 3, 2014)

just saw this call for entries and thought it might be of interest to the postcard crew. 

http://www.mailartbiennale.com

i never knew it was a *thing* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_art : thumbs :


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

Are there any plans to do another one?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> Are there any plans to do another one?



bump… kb?


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2014)

sure, why not?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 5, 2014)

I want a postcard!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2014)

cool 

I have felt bad about this. Last time I don't think mine arrived at its destination  
I kept meaning to do a replacement but got very busy and didn't end up doing one. 

Now's my chance for redemption then I guess


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-exchange-summer-2014.324400/


----------

